# Helix 9 best mounting system



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

I just got a helix 9 si and it barely fits behind my windshield on the dash you can’t tilt it up or down at all was just wonder what others used to mount there’s I’m running a 2015 starweld 20 any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

It looks like you could use a 2 1/4" ball Ram mount with the shortest riser available to me. I think the model I'm referring to measures 8 1/4" tall & is under $ 100.00. From your pic you can't see how much flat surface is available on the dash under the graph for the base. Ram makes a couple of different base options & one of them is about 3" round. They also have a rectangular base available that is about 2"x3". I would consider mounting the base on the appx 2 1/2" wide carpeted area that parallels the gunwale if there isn't adequate room on the dash. There are some other more expensive options out there like Ballzout & Cisco. The Ballzout runs $ 189.00 for a base model but it would probably be good option as well since its design adjusts in 30° increments & also locks securely into place. Mike


----------



## GO FISH (Aug 13, 2004)

I mounted mine on a Cisco electronics mount. I can send you a picture if you want, put it behind the windshield on my Lund. I liked it better than the ram mount, I have a ram in the front of the boat with my old x15 mounted on it.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I've got a helix 10 (same size as the helix 9) mounted on a cisco mount on the dash. they make several height mounts. IMO cisco is the way to go. just an FYI, this time of the year there will be a waiting period because of the high volume of orders. took me just under 2 weeks to get a trolling motor stabilizer.


----------

